# [Gentoo/FreeBSD] Viable en desktop ?

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Ayant basculé de FreeBSD vers Gentoo/Linux il y a plus d'un an maintenant, je trouve beaucoup de qualités aux deux systèmes et même si j'apprécie énormément Gentoo/Linux j'avoue être parfois nostalgique surtout lorsque je suis confronté à des problèmes tels que ceux rencontrés dernièrement avec ma carte Wifi Ralink (cf. ici pour ceux que ça intéresse) et qui à mon avis seraient inconcevables sous FreeBSD (j'entends par là la stabilisation en urgence d'un driver foireux qui marche une fois sur quatre car c'est le seul à fonctionner correctement avec un kernel >= 2.6.20).

Dans la mesure où tout mon matériel et tous mes périphériques sont très bien supportés par FreeBSD, vous me direz : « Quel raleur celui-là, il n'a qu'à retourner sous FreeBSD et qu'il nous foute la paix ! »  :Laughing: 

Ben ce n'est pas si simple car l'un des gros point fort que je trouve à Gentoo est l'utilisation des USE flags, car même si FreeBSD permet de compiler ses ports uniquements avec les options que l'on souhaite, c'est largement moins pratique et « poussé » que le résultat que l'on peut obtenir sous Gentoo.

Je me dis alors, pourquoi pas  Gentoo/Freebsd qui semble avoir le potentiel de cumuler les avantages des deux systèmes.

Ayant cherché quelques retours d'expériences sur le forum, je suis tombé sur des threads qui datent un peu (2005) et à cette période le projet ne semblait pas encore vraiment mûr. Étant donné que nous sommes en 2007, je me dis que les choses ont du évoluer et que, peut-être, il existe une sous-communauté d'utilisateurs de Gentoo/FreeBSD.

Je vous soumets donc mes interrogations :

[*] Retrouve-t-on autant de ports (resp. ebuilds) que sous FreeBSD (resp. Gentoo)  -- du moins suffisamment pour une utilisation correcte en desktop (bureautique, multimédia, etc.)?

[*] Le système résultant est-il aussi « cohérent » que ce que l'on peut espérer obtenir avec un FreeBSD pur ou une Gentoo/Linux ?

[*] Question subsidiaire : Est-il prévu que paludis soit porté sous x86-freebsd ? (Car je trouve que : paludis > portmaster/portupgrade & co >> portage et j'aurai beaucoup de mal à me réhabituer à la lenteur de Portage).

En espérant ne pas être passé à côté du thread/débat de la mort qui répondrait déjà à ces interrogation, je vous remercie d'avance pour vos retours éventuels.   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut,

J'ai une gentoo/FreeBSD depuis pratiquement 2 mois maintenant, par contre elle ne sert que de serveur, j'ai pas le courage d'expérimenter le desktop dessus  :Smile: 

Ce que je peux en dire dessus actuellement :

- Ça fonctionne plutôt bien, on s'y retrouve pas mal par rapport à Gentoo/Linux, avec portage, le baselayout tout ça ...

- Support x86 et sparc32 (pas encore de amd64 mais ça va arriver)

- J'ai vu que les devs le font tourner en desktop sans problème (KDE, Gnome, XFCE et E17 à ce que j'ai vu)

- On ne retrouve pas encore tous les binaires de FreeBSD, qq'uns manquent encore à l'appel, mais ça viendra tôt ou tard  :Smile: 

- Pour la diversité des packages, bah t'as tout portage, mais ya encore un gros travail de keywording à faire. Donc quand tu veux installer un truc non keywordé x86-fbsd, on l'installe en "x86 ~x86" (ouais les 2 parce que ya des paquets qui sont parfois qu'en stable, c'est le truc à ne pas oublier  :Wink:  ), et si ça compile et que ça marche, on va faire un tour sur le bugzilla pour demander le keywording du package  :Smile: 

- Pour Paludis, la question revient souvent sur le chan, mais pour le moment ya de prévu pour.

- Hm je voulais dire d'autres choses, mais ça me revient pas, je verrais plus tard ^^

Pour l'install, ça se passe ici (et handbook FreeBSD aide bien aussi, mais je pense pas que t'en aura vraiment besoin vu que t'en viens  :Wink:  ), et pour trouver de l'aide tu as le chan #gentoo-bsd sur FreeNode  :Wink: 

Bon pis je dois dire que je suis très content de cette FreeBSD, mon serveur tourne aussi bien que quand il était sous Linux  :Smile:  (voire mieux, j'ai remarqué que la conso de RAM est bien inférieure à auparavant, avec les mêmes services qui tournent).

----------

## SanKuKai

Tout d'abord, merci pour ta réponse.   :Smile: 

Ca semble assez positif tout ça ! Je ne pensais pas retrouver tout l'arbre gentoo-x86 (même s'il faut passer par des ebuilds non encore keywordés x86-fbsd, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle).

Il reste quand-même le gros point noir : l'absence de Paludis... C'est vraiment dommage, je pense que je vais interroger les devs afin de savoir si c'est prévu pour un jour. Je pense que de leur réponse dépendra fortement ma décision de basculer.

Pour l'instant je suis plutôt motivé (et puis j'ai un RTT à la fin de la semaine ça me laissera du temps pour tout casser   :Laughing:  ).

Merci pour les ressources et notamment le channel IRC kivabien qui sera plus que probablement d'une aide précieuse.

Voilà, si d'autres ont tenté l'expérience, n'hésitez pas à laisser votre témoignage.   :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Veux pas troller, mais personnellement j'ai eu beaucoup moins de problème avec gentoo pour les drivers net qu'avec freebsd   :Rolling Eyes:  ( sur mon amd64, la carte réseau est tout simplement pas supportée et sur mon portable le wifi bug, j'ai trouvé des gens ayant le même problème mais personne ne l'a résolu...) donc le "inconcevables sous FreeBSD" sonne un peu.... faux pour moi  :Mr. Green: 

Sinon, je trouve aussi freebsd vraiment sympa comme install et c'est vrai qu'un mélange de gentoo et de freebsd bien fait ne peut qu'être génial !

Faudra que j'essaye ce petit mélange un jour ! Si je trouve le temps d'essayer ( :Rolling Eyes: ) je vous donnerai mes conclusions  :Wink:  mais à mon avis, c'est pas pour tout de suite tout de suite... En attendant je vais suivre avec attention ce poste   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Veux pas troller, mais personnellement j'ai eu beaucoup moins de problème avec gentoo pour les drivers net qu'avec freebsd   ( sur mon amd64, la carte réseau est tout simplement pas supportée et sur mon portable le wifi bug, j'ai trouvé des gens ayant le même problème mais personne ne l'a résolu...) donc le "inconcevables sous FreeBSD" sonne un peu.... faux pour moi 
> 
> 

 

De mon expérience, moins de matériel est supporté par FreeBSD que par Linux, cependant lorsqu'un matériel est supporté le driver est généralement d'excellente facture. C'est le cas, en l'occurence, pour les drivers rt2x00 qui sont très bons sous FBSD et vraiment moyens sous Linux...

Mais comme je l'ai dit ça n'engage que mon vécu et celui de quelques utilisateurs de FBSD que j'ai été amené à rencontrer et donc ton problème de Wifi qui bugue est l'exception qui confirme la règle.   :Wink: 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne cherchais pas à faire l'apologie des drivers FreeBSD mais juste souligner le caractère anormal de la stabilisation d'un driver foireux qui à mon sens n'aurait jamais pu se produire sous FBSD tant -- toujours selon mon expérience -- les ports sont éprouvés avant d'être intégrés.   :Smile: 

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, je trouve aussi freebsd vraiment sympa comme install et c'est vrai qu'un mélange de gentoo et de freebsd bien fait ne peut qu'être génial !
> 
> 

 

Carrément ! Je pense vraiment que c'est une expérience à tenter et que ce projet mérite davantage de pub qu'il n'en a actuellement.

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faudra que j'essaye ce petit mélange un jour ! Si je trouve le temps d'essayer () je vous donnerai mes conclusions  mais à mon avis, c'est pas pour tout de suite tout de suite... En attendant je vais suivre avec attention ce poste  

 

Je pense faire ça dans pas trop longtemps (enfin plus longtemps que prévu initialement tout de même, j'avais oublié qu'il fallait que je formate mon /home en UFS et que par conséquent il fallait que je backup le tout, chose impossible avant de mettre la main sur un DD externe ou autre...  :Embarassed:  )

En tout cas, je remonterai ce thread pour vous fournir un retour d'expérience et mes premières impression sur cet hybride.   :Smile: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Bon ben comme convenu je remonte ce thread afin de vous livrer mes impressions sur Gentoo/FreeBSD après quelques semaines d'utilisation.

J'ai aussi profité de l'occasion pour installer en parallèle un FreeBSD « classique » afin de mieux percevoir (et apprécier !) les différences entre les deux OS.

1- Installation 

Pas grand chose à dire à ce niveau, j'ai procédé comme indiqué dans le guide d'installation à partir d'un LiveCD Freesbie et tout s'est parfaitement déroulé.

Atouts : On retrouve avec plaisir l'un des gros points forts de l'installation d'une Gentoo : on a une maitrise quasi totale du processus d'installation ! C'est définitivement mon mode d'installation préféré.

Inconvénients : Beaucoup plus gourmand en temps qu'une installation FreeBSD classique via sysinstall qui, si on le souhaite, par le biais de packages binaires permet de mettre en place un système desktop configuré aux petits oignons en moins d'une heure.

2- Utilisation 

Au moins c'est clair on arrive en terrain connu ! Même système d'init que sous Gentoo/Linux et donc configuration équivalente, en plus le baselayout-2 fonctionne parfaitement sous Gentoo/FreeBSD et met une grosse claque à son prédécesseur. De même, Portage fonctionne très bien ( beaucoup moins bien qu'un Paludis quand-même...) et m'a permis de m'installer un bureau GTK/Fluxbox avec un minimum de dépendances.

Bref, hormis la compilation du noyau qui, bien évidemment, est effectuée façon FreeBSD un utilisateur de Gentoo/Linux classique ne sera vraiment pas dérouté.

Atouts :

[*] il n'y a vraiment pas photo, les USE flags simplifient vraiment la vie pour qui veut « tuner » la totalité de son système. Les développeurs FreeBSD proposent quelques facilités pour choisir certaines options de compilation lors de l'installtion d'un port, cependant si on veut arriver à un résultat aussi fin qu'avec une Gentoo il faut vraiment mettre les mains dans le cambouis et c'est nettement moins commode ;

[*] Le baselayout-2 déchire et permet de booter en une dizaine de secondes.

Inconvénients :

[*] Contrairement à Portage, Portupgrade gère correctement les dépendances inverses, ne dépend pas de Python (Perl cay mieux !©   :Razz:  ) et permet d'installer très simplement des paquets précompilés (bah ouais compiler Firefox, qt, etc. c'est pas trop la fête sur mon pôvre vieux portable) ;

[*] On ne retrouve pas vraiment la séparation entre le système de base et les logiciels tiers comme sous FreeBSD. C'est aspect là confère une grande cohérence au système et présente à mon sens un véritable atout ;

[*] Impossibilité de virer Bash...

[*] Malgré un stock d'ebuilds à disposition relativement bien fourni, on est loin de la quantité colossale de ports disponible sous FreeBSD.

3- Conclusion 

Gentoo/FreeBSD est vraiment un très bon système qui a réussi le pari de concilier la puissance et la robustesse du kernel et de l'userland FreeBSD, et les facilités et la liberté offertes par Portage (chapeau à l'équipe de développeurs). Cependant face à Paludis et même Csup & Portupgrade, la lourdeur de Portage se fait sentir et est un véritable moins pour moi.

Enfin, j'imagine qu'il suffit que le projet murisse un peu -- i.e. portage de Paludis et mise à disposition de davantage d'ebuilds -- pour que Gentoo/FreeBSD dépasse son grand frère. Pour le moment, et ceci n'engage que moi, je privilégierai le FreeBSD originel (et oui je ne suis pas un maniaque du tuning et Portupgrade permet d'obtenir un système suffisamment propre à mon goût).

----------

## CryoGen

Ca c'est un chouette compte-rendu ^_^

Faudra que je teste une Freebsd dans vmware histoire de voir ce que ca donne quand même   :Razz: 

----------

## Bapt

tout d'abord merci pour ce retour complet  :Smile: 

Juste quelque petites remarques : 

- portupgrade n'est pas codé en perl mais en ruby  :Smile: , cependant un SoC est en cours coder pkg_upgrade un remplaçant en C  :Smile: 

- Un point que tu n'évoques pas c'est qu'il n'y a pas encore de possibilité d'utiliser un noyau CURRENT qui apporte quand même pas mal de chose bien : gjournal et ZFS par exemple pour ne citer qu'eux, j'ai vue sur planet gentoo que ça devrait arriver.

Le seul reproche à FreeBSD que je peux faire par rapport à gentoo c'est la non uniformisation des KNOBS (sortes de USE Flags) entre l'interface dialog (make config) et ceux que l'on obtiens en faisant éditant le Makefile pour les obtenirs.

Pour moi aussi Gentoo/FreeBSD est une bonne initiative mais elle n'est pas encore à la cheville d'un vrai FreeBSD.

Un truc rigolo à faire sous FreeBSD c'est l'inverse, cad utiliser linux-gentoo_base en guise d'emulation linux, ainsi on obtiens une gentoo dans un FreeBSD (note que j'ai jamais essayer d'utiliser paludis dans ce contexte, et qu'il y a plein de bidouille à faire tout le temps, mais ça marche  :Smile:  préférer un FreeBSD CURRENT où l'émulation linux permet l'équivalent d'un noyau 2.6.16)

Enfin il ne manque à mon avis pas de maturité pour que le nombre et la qualité des ebuild atteigne le niveau des ports de FreeBSD, mais plutôt d'organisation et de QA (ce qui peut quand même peut être se traduire par de la maturité). FreeBSD à des équipes très organisées/hierarchisées, et ouverte, et des procédures de QA très bien établient.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je me suis mis à FreeBSD 7.0-CURRENT , je suis parti d'un système minimal 6.2,  j'ai rapatrié les sources de current et compiler mon world, mon noyau et j'en suis encore au bureau ... pour l'instant cela prend au moins autant de temps qu'une gentoo à compiler et c'est vrai que les uses m'on manquées de suite quand j'ai compilé xorg par ex meme si pendant la compile certaines use peuvent être activé ou pas via une interface ncurse ... Mais pour l'instant je découvre et j'espère trouver un moyen pour les uses ... Quand j'aurais utilisé pendant un certains temps je pourrais mieux comparer et voir si un mix est intéressant ...

Merci pour le retour !

[edit]Surtout désactiver tous les drivers de xorg, je n'ai pas vu de variable effectuant cette tâche ...[/edit]

----------

## SanKuKai

De rien, j'espère que ça en aidera certains à découvrir de nouvelles choses.  :Smile: 

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> portupgrade n'est pas codé en perl mais en ruby , cependant un SoC est en cours coder pkg_upgrade un remplaçant en C 
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:  En effet ma langue a fourché.

En ce qui concerne pkg_upgrade, je ne savais pas, c'est une excellente nouvelle.  :Smile: 

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le seul reproche à FreeBSD que je peux faire par rapport à gentoo c'est la non uniformisation des KNOBS (sortes de USE Flags) entre l'interface dialog (make config) et ceux que l'on obtiens en faisant éditant le Makefile pour les obtenirs.
> 
> 

 

Tout à fait ! C'est un peu ce que je pointais en disant qu'il fallait mettre les mains dans le cambouis pour obtenir un résultat aussi fin que sous Gentoo.

Un temps, pour chaque logiciel que j'installais, je lisais le Makefile et j'ajoutais/retirais les options de compilations grâce à la variable MAKE_ARGS du fichier de configuration de Portupgrade mais c'est vite devenu un cauchemard.

Sais-tu si cette non correspondance des KNOBS avec les « vraies » options de compilations disponibles est un choix des mainteneurs de ports afin de limiter les problèmes potentiels côté utilisateur ?

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [edit]Surtout désactiver tous les drivers de xorg, je n'ai pas vu de variable effectuant cette tâche ...[/edit]
> 
> 

 

En effet ça m'a aussi un peu dérangé de remonter tous les drivers possibles et imaginables... Mais bon l'intégration du Xorg modulaire aux ports est très récente donc peut-être que les mainteneurs du port Xorg n'ont pas encore eu le temps de mettre en place un moyen de filtrer les drivers.

----------

## Bapt

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Bapt wrote:*   
> 
> Le seul reproche à FreeBSD que je peux faire par rapport à gentoo c'est la non uniformisation des KNOBS (sortes de USE Flags) entre l'interface dialog (make config) et ceux que l'on obtiens en faisant éditant le Makefile pour les obtenirs.
> ...

 

Je n'en ai pas la moindre idée, mais le tendance semble être à l'uniformisation en interfaces dialog, mais pour ton problème de fichier de conf portupgrade, tu devrais utiliser portconf : ports-mgmt/portconf

Tu obtiens un fichier de conf dans /usr/local/etc/ avec une syntaxe beaucoup plus sympathique et quelques lignes rajoutée automatiquement à ton make.conf pour le prendre en compte. avantage : les KNOBS sont pris en compte par tous les outils : portupgrade, portmaster, make, etc.

exemple de syntaxe du fichier ports.conf : 

```

mail/squirrelmail-devel: WITH_LDAP NOPORTDOCS

```

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En effet ça m'a aussi un peu dérangé de remonter tous les drivers possibles et imaginables... Mais bon l'intégration du Xorg modulaire aux ports est très récente donc peut-être que les mainteneurs du port Xorg n'ont pas encore eu le temps de mettre en place un moyen de filtrer les drivers.

 

Il suffit de ne pas utiliser le meta-port x11-drivers/xorg-drivers et de juste installer les drivers désirés. seul le metaports x11/xorg dépend de lui, donc tu le vire, et tu installes ce qui est désiré. Moi ce que j'attend, c'est que les dépendances des ports qui ont besoins de X (java par exemple) ne soit plus sur le metaport xorg-libraries, mais sur la(es) vrai(s) dépendance(s) (libX11, etc.) pour ne pas avoir à installer toutes les lib xorg pour un serveur tomcat par exemple.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai compilé la -current sur mon portable qui a 600M et de poussière de RAM en comptant le cache de la CM  et j'avais mis 512M de swap  et bien xorg n'a pa voulu se compiler et l'erreur me disait que je n'avais pas assez de swap, je lui mis un 1G et c'est passé ...

Auriez-vous une idée de cette utilisation de la mêmoire pour compiler xorg alors que gentoo n'a pas besoin d'autant ?

Comment  redimmensionne t-on un label ?

Si on utilise le fichier ports.conf , on aura plus d'interface dialog qui stop la compile ?

Y a t' il un moyen de connaître ces uses à part le Makefile avant l'install comme le use.desc sous gentoo ?

Merci pour les infos !

ps: En passant je n'ai pas eu un plantage, c'est du travail au top  :Very Happy:   !

----------

## Bapt

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Auriez-vous une idée de cette utilisation de la mêmoire pour compiler xorg alors que gentoo n'a pas besoin d'autant ?
> 
> 

 

Je pense que c'est parce que gcc et xorg sont avant tout développés sous linux et que donc il doit y avoir besoin d'amélioration pour le support de FreeBSD (tu es en CURRENT je te rappel  :Smile: ), en STABLE (gcc-3.4.6 il n'y a pas de problème de mémoire) - gcc 4.2 et xorg 7.2 viennent juste de faire leur arrivée en CURRENT, donc il y a encore du boulot de stabilisation (encore une fois c'est stable en branche 6-STABLE)

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comment  redimmensionne t-on un label ?
> 
> 

 

A ma connaissance ce n'est pas possible.

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si on utilise le fichier ports.conf , on aura plus d'interface dialog qui stop la compile ?
> 
> Y a t' il un moyen de connaître ces uses à part le Makefile avant l'install comme le use.desc sous gentoo ?
> ...

 

Pour la première question, la récpose est si tu auras toujours l'interface dialog. mais tu ne l'a remplie qu'une seule fois, les options seront enregistrées dans /var/db/ports. Si les options du ports change alors l'interface dialog sera de nouveau présentée, sinon l'ancienne conf sera automatiquement reprise sans poser de question.

ports.conf permet de régler ports par ports les KNOBS pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas l'interface dialogue.

Pour connaitre les KNOBS les plus courant, l'équivalent du "use.desc" est "/usr/ports/KNOBS"

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> ps: En passant je n'ai pas eu un plantage, c'est du travail au top   !

 

Bienvenue dans la stabilité BSD  :Smile:  même en CURRENT

EDIT : concernant le bug gcc-4.2 xorg-7.2, c'est un bug gcc connu : http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=30052

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je n'en ai pas la moindre idée, mais le tendance semble être à l'uniformisation en interfaces dialog, mais pour ton problème de fichier de conf portupgrade, tu devrais utiliser portconf : ports-mgmt/portconf
> 
> Tu obtiens un fichier de conf dans /usr/local/etc/ avec une syntaxe beaucoup plus sympathique et quelques lignes rajoutée automatiquement à ton make.conf pour le prendre en compte. avantage : les KNOBS sont pris en compte par tous les outils : portupgrade, portmaster, make, etc.
> ...

 

Ah ! Merci beaucoup, je ne connaissais pas cet outil ! C'est en effet largement plus pratique.  :Smile: 

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *SanKuKai wrote:*   
> 
> En effet ça m'a aussi un peu dérangé de remonter tous les drivers possibles et imaginables... Mais bon l'intégration du Xorg modulaire aux ports est très récente donc peut-être que les mainteneurs du port Xorg n'ont pas encore eu le temps de mettre en place un moyen de filtrer les drivers. 
> ...

 

Hé hé, effectivement. Je me sens plus léger maintenant !   :Razz: 

Un grand merci pour tous ces tuyaux qui rendent l'utilisation de FreeBSD encore plus confortable.  :Smile: 

@+

----------

## man in the hill

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> EDIT : concernant le bug gcc-4.2 xorg-7.2, c'est un bug gcc connu : http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=30052

 

Il lui faut 1,2 Go au minmum pour compiler car j'ai voulu réinstaller avec mes 1Go et ce n'est pas passé et j'ai vérifié avec top ...

Sinon, je cherche un outil comme hdparm pour vérifier le DMA, je n'ai pas encore le dri avec les drivers radeon, ma carte wifi broadcom semble supporté par ndis ... 

Au fur et à mesure j'arriverais à faire qque chose de positif !

Comment tu fais une MAJ propre ?

----------

## Bapt

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Comment tu fais une MAJ propre ?

 

pour les ports : portsnap fetch update (mise à jours de l'arbre)

tu lis /usr/ports/UPDATING

portupgrade -a ou portmaster -a pour mettre à jour (ports-mgmt/portupgrade et ports-mgmt/portmaster)

Pour le système du dois connaitre puisque tu es en CURRENT

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'utilisais cette methode pour faire mes MAJ  http://freebsd.bebik.net/wiki/index.php/LogicielsTiers#Synchroniser_votre_arbre_de_ports

Je te remercie pour le plan portconf  qui m'a déjà enlevé une épine des pieds avec mplayer qui voulait m'installer win32codecs alors que je suis en 64bit ...

Sinon j'en ai fait un desktop sympa avec xfce4 ...  *BSD c'est quand même la débrouille même si beaucoup de logiciels que l'on utilise sont portés mais sans forum ce n'est pas évident ...  il n'y a pas une option nice pour la compile ? 

Thx !

----------

## SanKuKai

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il n'y a pas une option nice pour la compile ? 
> 
> 

 

Salut.

Tu peux utiliser nice directement :

```

# nice portupgrade -a

```

par exemple.

----------

## Bapt

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> J'utilisais cette methode pour faire mes MAJ  http://freebsd.bebik.net/wiki/index.php/LogicielsTiers#Synchroniser_votre_arbre_de_ports
> 
> 

 

Tu te prends quand même beaucoup la tête, un simple portupgrade -a fait largement l'affaire, portsnap est plus rapide et fiable que cvsup (fiable car avec checksum) et cvsup est remplacé csup (syntaxe identique).

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> mais sans forum ce n'est pas évident

 

C'est dommage tu n'étais pas très loi, en voila un de forum : http://freebsd.bebik.net/

----------

## man in the hill

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Salut.
> 
> Tu peux utiliser nice directement :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut,

Je n'ai vu aucune option resume pour portupgrade  et j'aimerais lister les paquets avant de les installer ...

Vous connaissez des solutions ?

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu te prends quand même beaucoup la tête, ...

 

Je ne me prends pas la tête   :Very Happy:   sauf qu'il y a souvent plusieurs méthodes donc je cherche à savoir tout simplement les solutions que vous avez adopté avec vos expériences ...

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> C'est dommage tu n'étais pas très loi, en voila un de forum : http://freebsd.bebik.net/

 

 :Embarassed:   ! No comment  ! 

Merci !

----------

## Bapt

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> j'aimerais lister les paquets avant de les installer ...
> 
> Vous connaissez des solutions ?

 

pour les paquets à mettre à jour

```
pkg_version -l "<"
```

pour les paquets qui vont être installé lors d'un make install : 

```
pkg_deps
```

dans le répertoire du port.

tu trouvera pkg_deps (un tout petit script  :Smile:  ) ici : http://fubar.geek.nz/files/pkg_deps.sh.20070323

plus d'informations ici : http://fubar.geek.nz/blog/2007/03/23/pkg_deps-020070323/

----------

